# Mealworms



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, soon we will be going on our holiday and so someone else will be looking after my reps, I mainly have Leos so I need a lot of mealworms. I plan to leave one out which will last about 3-4 days and was wondering, can you put mealworms in the fridge for a few days just so they keep fresh for when needed of will that kill them???

Many thanks,


Ben.M


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

As far as I am aware you can keep regular mealworms in the fridge just fine, but they don't seems to keep any longer in my opinion.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

if u put them in the fridge they will hibernate :welcome:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

But will they wake up when you take them out???


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Ben.M said:


> But will they wake up when you take them out???


Yes they will as long as they haven't been frozen - then they'll never wake up:lol2:. How long are you going on holiday for? Unless it's for about 3 weeks I wouldn't bother with the fridge as mealworms should keep for at least that long. Enjoy your hols - don't get sunburn!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I buy my mealworms in bulk and keep most of them in the fridge to prolong their shelf life. They will stay alive in the fridge for months with only a small percentage of deaths.

The important thing is making sure they have been gutloaded before feeding to your reps. 

The easy way to ensure this, is to gutload for 24 hours, and then immediately put in the fridge. That way, when you take them out they are pre-gutloaded!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for your help everyone, im only going for a week so I wont bother with the fridge then 



jools said:


> Yes they will as long as they haven't been frozen - then they'll never wake up:lol2:. How long are you going on holiday for? Unless it's for about 3 weeks I wouldn't bother with the fridge as mealworms should keep for at least that long. *Enjoy your hols - don't get sunburn*!


 
I will and I wont: victory: I'm going to the Algarve in Portugal so it shouldnt get too hot,

Thanks again,


Ben.M:2thumb:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Grond said:


> I buy my mealworms in bulk and keep most of them in the fridge to prolong their shelf life. They will stay alive in the fridge for months with only a small percentage of deaths.
> 
> The important thing is making sure they have been gutloaded before feeding to your reps.
> 
> The easy way to ensure this, is to gutload for 24 hours, and then immediately put in the fridge. That way, when you take them out they are pre-gutloaded!


 whats gutloaded?

dont you have to take the meal worms out every week or 2 for 24 hours then put them back in so they stay alive longer, also every 2 weeks put in a peice of carrot?


----------

